# How close can villager houses be to cliffs?



## gyroids (Sep 9, 2016)

My only villager living by the cliff (to the ocean) is two spaces from the ledge. Is that as close as you can get?

I'd like to put Fauna one space from the cliff, since two spaces away doesn't look good in that spot.​


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

What if Fauna falls off the cliff when she leaves her house?


----------



## gyroids (Sep 9, 2016)

Well then, sucks to be her. ;^)


----------



## reririx (Sep 10, 2016)

I think one space away is okay! I swear I had someone that was one space away but I went out tonight to a bar so idk how well my memory is atm...


----------



## randoM024 (Sep 10, 2016)

From the door there are two spaces in front that are considered part of the house (one in line with the fence, then one more in front) and then I think there needs to be another 1 block border around the house so I'd say you've got it as close as possible.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure one space is fine. I've had villagers plot right next to the cliff walls before with just a space in between. Think 2 of my houses are actually in that position now actually but I'm not on my game to check 
So yes, I can't think why a houses next to a cliff would be any different


----------



## namiieco (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah, you've got it as close as possible because you cant dig right in front of a villagers door


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 10, 2016)

Only one space is enough  I've had villagers placing their houses just one square away from the cliff, or the train rails, or the path descending to beach... yeah, kinda annoying as hell 
Also minding the projects, one square is all the space they need.


----------



## Miii (Sep 10, 2016)

The side of the house can be as close as one space away from the cliff, while the front of the house can be as close as two spaces from the cliff.


----------



## lolita.x (Sep 10, 2016)

im pretty sure you only need one square of space- which is surprising to me tbh


----------



## tabris (Sep 10, 2016)

yeah, can confirm one space is fine... my town isn't hacked but Kitty has her house exactly one tile away from the cliff on the east side. i was really surprised lol


----------

